# Pancake Griddle



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Warning. Don't use pancake griddles on outside stoves. We did this last week and the heat caused the dials on the stove to 'freeze' up, making it impossible to turn the eyes off. After everything cooled down all was well, but think I could have done more damage if I had continued to use the griddle.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Luckily your heat went to the knobs.... some folks have used the griddle type flatware and the heat has been directed toward the left side (plastic kitchen outdoor sink) and has melted part of it....

I was one of those people -- went to a commercial restaruant supply store and got me a stainleess steel metal pan that fits perfect....


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Papatractor said:


> Warning. Don't use pancake griddles on outside stoves. We did this last week and the heat caused the dials on the stove to 'freeze' up, making it impossible to turn the eyes off. After everything cooled down all was well, but think I could have done more damage if I had continued to use the griddle.
> [snapback]45917[/snapback]​


Is it a cast iron flat griddle that is causing the problem.?







if it is, that is disappointing because i love using my flat griddle while camping and I was hoping to use it on the new outback when it arrives.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Too late I did it last year. The problem happened because I was across both burners.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, Andy...even camping experts make mistakes. That looks...bad. Sorry about that.

Randy


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

rnameless said:


> Papatractor said:
> 
> 
> > Warning. Don't use pancake griddles on outside stoves. We did this last week and the heat caused the dials on the stove to 'freeze' up, making it impossible to turn the eyes off. After everything cooled down all was well, but think I could have done more damage if I had continued to use the griddle.
> ...


Nameless,

Use your flat griddle inside with no problem. Another option is an electric griddle- we use ours all the time, both inside and out.

-Matt


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Wow, Andy...even camping experts make mistakes. That looks...bad. Sorry about that.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]45984[/snapback]​


The problem was that I had done the same thing for years with my Coleman pop up. The difference being that the controls on the Coleman stove are recessed well below the stove surface and the hot air/flame flowing out from under the griddle passed harmlessly above the knobs. On the Wedgewood stove the knobs are right in the hot air/flame path and it did not hit me until the smell of my bacon cooking took on a whole new scent!









Good thing there is the isolation valve at the quick disconnect.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We don't have that problem, we never use our outside stove for anything but a shelf to put stereo on


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

WoW! My wife bought one at Bed Bath and Beyond to use over 4th of July. Thankfully, it was to big. Another example of why this site is critical to OB owners.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Maybe a Letter from our OB site to the stove CO recommending a design change would be helpful. I think most of us would rather be cooking our pancakes on a hefty gridle outdoors.
Do a poll and send it to them. Fast and hot!








jan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Your stove is different than mine. (not just the melted knobs!)
Seems they tried to improve it once already.

Maybe you should email Wedgewood the picture. Never hurts to let them know.


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, glad to see this was read by so many folks and might save others from a real safety issue. The griddle was not cast iron, but an aluminum one from WMart. We do a lot of cooking outside on the stove. Think it saves the interior and keeps insects out. Also, just like being outside with the family. Happy pancake cooking to all.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That's what is so great about this site. Useful information even life saving. I think the upper bunkbed issue should fall into that catagory too.
Like gas leak issue.I don't think its just Outbacks . I think it is the RV industries lack of inspection and safety standards.








We all need to report serious issues to Keystone. 
Are there ay watchdog agencies for RVs? I need to do a search on the topic.








jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we on Outbakers are our best watchdogs


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Papatractor said:


> Warning. Don't use pancake griddles on outside stoves.
> [snapback]45917[/snapback]​


There is an alternative that works. It's the Revere Traditions 11-Inch Griddle
(available on Amazon and other stores ... we bought ours at Fred Meyer.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Another option is the Coleman Raod Trip BBQ. Expensive but with the griddle it makes the best pancakes I've ever had! If I've already got the BBQ setup it's a snap to change to the griddle. However, like in West Yellowston, you have to put the BBQ away every night (inside - due to bear issues) then setup isn't as quick as popping out the cook center and slapping on the griddle. The 11 inch griddle looks good as an option.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Last trip we used a flat griddle on our Weber Baby Q, it fit perfectly and worked well. It also freed up the outside stove for the bacon, eggs and coffee pot.

Kevin P.

(Mmmm, breakfast. . . so very hungry)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Stop that!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Stop that!
> [snapback]51441[/snapback]​


Corned beef hash and eggs.

Waffles.

Breakfast burritos.

Hash browns.

1 hour until lunch, stomach is grumbling. . .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Stop that!
> ...


Sausage

and the onions and green peppers in the hash browns

pork chops are also a good choice


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Did I mention that BigBadBrain is trying to lose some of his Big?

I refuse to read this thread anymore on the grounds that it may cause loss of willpower.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was thinking French Toast, sausage, scrapple, maybe some bacon.....

Hey Brian can't you just smell it all cooking now.....

Gary


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > BigBadBrain said:
> ...


And pie. Definitely pie.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BBB,

Relax.......everything is DIET/LITE.

Mark


----------

